# Sophisticated optical fluid sensors + aquariums = ?



## pyrofish (May 18, 2005)

Hello all,

I co-op (intern) at a small company that is developing optical fluid sensors (usually termed "lab-on-a-chip" or "microfluidic sensors"). Right now they aren't really after the aquarium hobbyist market or anything...the current cost of the devices makes them more suitable for medical, industry, and research applications. 

However, we are going into semi-mass production, and it is foreseeable that eventually (maybe 5-10 years) they would make their way into our hobby (whether it be through my company or another). The thing that sets my company apart (without making it sound like an advertisement)...is integration...The optics (waveguides, laser diodes, etc) are all integrated right into the chip...using an affordable process. This means that the devices will be relatively MUCH less expensive that current devices (which often don't even use solid state lasers, and have relatively small amount of integration). They will also be low maintenance in comparison.

Now, I've seen a few sensors geared towards aquarium keepers...like O2 sensors. But they cost several thousand USD and that's all they do. 

The newer/future sensors will be able to test a large range of water parameters...just about everything you would need to know. A specific device called a flow cytometer can even be used to identify, sort and analyze microbes! 

Now, I confess that I am not one to be paranoid about water parameters...I don't check them that often. But I have to admit, the capability to study water parameters down to the tiny details in real time would be quite something. I mean, if you are trying to replicate or identify breeding conditions...you will know exactly what they are. Of course, that's not the case for me anyhow since I have too many baby fish swimming around as it is...

But does anyone share my enthusiasm?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I do! That's way cool.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

i'm a poor college student, but that sounds awesome.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yep!

Just curious. Is the code currently in binary?

TR


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Yes cool. I love my pH and TDS pens, but I still test for nitrate with drops. Its annoying.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Isn't it? 
Just imagine... one day soon we might get to finally have a display screen over our tank showing us everything we'd ever want to know about it at any given time. It could be like having a Star Trek tricorder pointed at it 24/7.
Finally!

Sweet.


----------



## pyrofish (May 18, 2005)

jones57742 said:


> Yep!
> 
> Just curious. Is the code currently in binary?
> 
> TR


Do you mean the sensor programming?

Sadly, I have no idea what goes into the writing of the programs that control/monitor the devices. I would ask, but I'm currently at school full time, and I think that would be a weird thing for me to call about (especially since I don't know the programming guy that well). 

They mostly had me involved in some process development details to help in making these chips affordable to produce. When I come back after this academic term ends, they are supposed to involve me in the optics stuff...Like Fluorescence, Scattering, and optical trapping experimentation (which is a kickass way to spend the work day, if you ask me).


----------

